# Wiring Diagam Techno Step



## dennisandandrea (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 
In spain in need of Wiring Diagram for Techno Double Step, chap on site has step stuck down.
Does anyone know where l can download above.

Many Thanks

Dennis


----------

